# What parts do I replace in "diff"?



## Workinghands (Jul 9, 2005)

I need to know what parts to replace in my Craftsman mower’s diff. Its not really a dif but we’ll call it that. It “chatters” the engagement arm back and forth and that has broken the cable twice now. I am thinking the housing needs to be replaced because part # 3 the shifter assembly wobbles in the housing and I am thinking that is what is causing this. But what parts should I replace while I have the thing apart, do I replace #11 the yoke clutch? Is my diagnosis correct on why its flopping the engagement arm (shifter assembly #3) back and forth? 
Here is a pic of the explo. view
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/lightshot/mowparts.jpg
and the part # list
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/lightshot/modparts2.jpg

Thanks to anyone who can provide me some help!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

First things first....you need to tear it apart and find out what is actually worn out. Some of these units have a bronze or brass drive gear that simply wears out and the chatter you are hearing may actually be the drive cogs inside the wheels.

I would consider finding a used one rather than trying to fix that one...replacement parts can get expensive, especially if you get them through Sears.


----------



## Workinghands (Jul 9, 2005)

I've got it torn appart. I wish they just sold a rebuild kit for it, but I guess that's asking too much. I cleaned it real well, and am checking out the parts. The chatter I mentioned, its not a noise, I'm sorry I should have worded that better. The engagement arm (#3 shifter arm) really kicks back and forth while its engaged. It is a bit loose in the housing, but now I'm thinking its the gears worn out and that's what doing it. Jeez, I wouldn't even know where to start looking for a used one. Where else could I order these parts from?

Thank you for your reply, btw.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

What you describe sounds like a worn out clutch key or worn out bushings which are allowing the gear to float on the axle...

Your mower is manufactured by AYP (American Yard Products) so just about anyone that deals with mower parts can order parts for you for much much cheaper than Sears. Just call around and see if there is a shop near you that deals AYP parts and you should be good.

As for finding a used unit, just call around at the local mower shops and see if they have any used ones...if not, you may want to try and find a mower junkyard.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

check out joes outdoor power. he is on ebay but i think he has his own site as well. if needbe i can dig for a link. ive dealt with him several times and IMHO he is the best. f-n-m :thumbsup:


----------



## Workinghands (Jul 9, 2005)

Bless you BBnissan. I found the parts I need FAR less expensive than from Sears. I have actually put the axle back in the mower (minus the gearbox) and attached the front wheels so I can use it while the parts come in. THANK YOU for telling me the real brand name, it was simple after that. I am glad I got on here to ask. Thank you, very much. You saved me some bucks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, sears has their equipment made by ayp, or mtd.... and they are far more expensive then just going to a small engine shop that can get the parts for you then you getting them from sears. only reason why i deal with sears for most of it, they have a very good warranty.... not that its bad equipment, just it does kinda fool people into thinking only sears can get the parts.


----------

